# Portuguese oysters?



## Aronsky

I love all Portuguese food, but have never been able to find Portuguese oysters anywhere. Does anyone know of any place that sells Portuguese oysters in Portugal?

I have searched this many, many times on the internet and asked many Portuguese friends, but to no avail.

Admitted, one would think the French are more fans of oysters than the Portuguese, but my understanding is that Portuguese oysters used to be plentiful in Lisbon and Setubal in the 1970s.

thank you for any help or suggestions offered!


----------



## travelling-man

Sagres Oyster Farm Cultivates Some of the World’s Best Oysters 

The Portuguese Oyster Festival in Setubal | Portugal Dream Coast


----------



## Aronsky

Thank you very much indeed.


----------



## travelling-man

Gotta say, I don't recall seeing any in my local shops at all.


----------



## anapedrosa

I saw a sign for oysters at DecoMar in Foz do Arelho (Obidos lagoon). I find this outlet interesting because the fishermen bring their catch to DecoMar and it is cleaned and sold from this outlet (I think a form of coop). The clams I have bought from there are the best I have had, fresh and clean, I have not asked them for oysters, I only saw the sign.


----------



## Aronsky

anapedrosa said:


> I saw a sign for oysters at DecoMar in Foz do Arelho (Obidos lagoon). I find this outlet interesting because the fishermen bring their catch to DecoMar and it is cleaned and sold from this outlet (I think a form of coop). The clams I have bought from there are the best I have had, fresh and clean, I have not asked them for oysters, I only saw the sign.



Hi Anapedrosa,

Ah.... Foz do Arelho and the Lagoa d'Obidos.... What a stunning place that is. We went there in September and it was all whispering white sand and turquoise ocean. I cannot think of any more alluring coastal landscape to eat oysters in.

Thanks very much for the details of DecoMar. I have found them on the internet and will certainly visit when I'm in Portugal during the summer. 

Anton


----------

